# Net logon service fails to start



## ilan.mg (Jul 17, 2005)

hello

I'm using Win XP.
When I tried to activate the service called "net logon" it fails to start without any detailed reason even if I'm tring to activate it by the command prompt (it gives me error 3534 which says - the service did not reported an error)

This service has "dependancies" on the workstation service which is activated.
I've tried to reinstall the winsock (1 and 2 ofcourse) by deleting the entry from the registry and reboot the computer after - that didn't help.
I even used program called winsockxpFix to fix the winsock but without any success.

after that I checked with the system information if there is something unusual with the protocol items (winmsd > network > protocol) and everything seems to be fine.

What can I do?
Can somebody help me plz?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it enabled in services


----------

